# 2011 Superduty



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

i just saw some new pictures of the 2011 superduty, and wow. I cant wait till my lease is up on the one i have now. The new 6.2l gasser with multi- variable timing, he 6.7 scorpion desiel. I have to say ford walking all over the competion.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/09/24/2011-ford-super-duty-debuts-at-texas-state-fair-with-two-new-eng/


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

holy smokes. thats gonna be a niiiiiiiiiiice truck. I hope the new motors kick a$$. Are there any stats out for them? is there a v-10 option still?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

chcav1218;812991 said:


> holy smokes. thats gonna be a niiiiiiiiiiice truck. I hope the new motors kick a$$. Are there any stats out for them? is there a v-10 option still?


There no real info on V10 some say NO and some say yes.

Let wait few months and see if they really offer V10 in superduty.

6.2L wouldn't be good for tow since V10 produce more torque. But it better than 5.4L

it will have 2 spark plugs on each cylinders.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

King Ranch looks like about 65,000


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

From what I've read, the 5.4 and the 6.8 are gone, and the 6.2 V8 steps in, estimated at 400hp, 400+ lt.lbs. The 6.7 Powerstroke estimate floating around was 390+hp, 720+ ft.lbs. The 6.8 V-10 is available on the F-450/F-550 chassis cabs. 

From the posted article above:

6.2 Stats:

SOHC valvetrain with roller-rocker shafts: The single overhead camshaft (SOHC) per cylinder head design results in a stiff valvetrain that allows optimized camshaft lift profiles and results in great low-speed torque. The roller-rocker shafts allow valve angles to be splayed, resulting in optimized intake and exhaust port layout for better breathing. 

Dual-equal variable cam timing: Intake and exhaust valve opening and closing events are phased at the same time to optimize fuel economy and performance throughout the engine speed range and throttle positions. 

Two spark plugs per cylinder: Due to the large bore size, two spark plugs per cylinder are used to more efficiently burn the fuel-air mixture in the combustion chamber, enabling better fuel economy and increased engine torque. The twin plugs also help the engine maintain a smooth, stable idle. 

Dual knock sensors: A knock sensor on each bank of cylinders of the V-8 engine allows the spark timing of each of the cylinders to be individually optimized real time, throughout the engine speed range. The engine learns the optimum timing via an adaptive algorithm.

Better engine crankcase "breathing" and efficiency: Significant development work and computer-aided engineering optimized the cylinder block for more efficient airflow in the crankcase as the pistons move up and down in the bores, resulting in improved torque at higher engine speeds. Piston-cooling jets squirt oil on the underside of the pistons to keep the piston crowns cool under extreme operating conditions. The cooling jets also allow for a higher compression ratio for better engine efficiency and faster engine oil warm-up on cold starts, also improving fuel economy.

The In-House 6.7 Diesel:

First use of a compacted graphite iron (CGI) engine block in a Super Duty-class vehicle in North America; CGI is stronger than cast iron, and Ford successfully has used the material in engine blocks in products around the world. The block structure was optimized for reduced weight and maximum strength to meet the demands of higher torque and more horsepower and enable class-leading fuel economy.

Unique inboard exhaust and outboard intake architecture, an automotive-industry first for a modern production diesel, reduces overall exhaust system volume, which leads to better throttle response; a reduced exhaust system surface area minimizes heat transfer to the engine compartment and improves NVH (noise, vibration and harshness). 

The turbocharger features an industry-first dual-sided compressor wheel that works in a single housing. The unit is uniquely center-mounted on a pedestal low in the back of the valley for improved NVH. The design allows the single unit to deliver the advantages of a twin-turbocharger system in a smaller, more efficient package, combining the benefits of a small turbocharger (faster response) and a large turbocharger (ability to compress and force more air into the engine for more power) in one unit. 

The high-pressure fuel system injects fuel at more than 29,000 psi. The system delivers up to five injection events per cylinder per cycle using eight-hole piezo injectors to spray fuel into the piston bowl. The direct-injection system is calibrated and phased for optimum power, fuel efficiency and NVH. 

Aluminum cylinder heads for reduced weight; the mid-deck construction with dual water jackets provides increased strength and optimal cooling; six-head bolts, instead of four as found on other engines, help improve sealing and maintain cylinder integrity even with the higher firing pressures. 

Compatible up to B20 fuel, allowing greener fueling options of up to 20 percent biodiesel and 80 percent petroleum diesel. 


The new 6-speed TorqShift transmission:

New TorqShift transmission harnesses and manages the power; Live Drive PTO available
The all-new 6R140 heavy-duty TorqShift six-speed automatic transmission was designed to manage the high low-end torque produced by the new diesel engine. The same basic transmission also is mated to the new gasoline engine, giving customers of either engine the ability to efficiently get the increased torque and horsepower to the ground. Engineered for greater efficiency and fuel economy, improvements include refined architecture to provide relatively low clutch speeds, which result in lower drag losses, and optimized fluid levels and drainback to reduce churning of fluid while also providing superior lubrication.

In addition to hardware-based improvements, the new transmission features enhanced Tow Haul with integrated engine exhaust braking and SelectShift Automatic capability, which includes Progressive Range Select and a manual mode, allowing customers to select the gear to suit their needs.

The new TorqShift transmission also enables the first application of Live Drive PTO (Power Take Off) in a Super Duty-class vehicle. On 2011 Super Duty diesels with the PTO prep option, the PTO output gear is linked through the torque converter to the engine crankshaft. This allows the transmission to power auxiliary equipment such as snowplows, aerial lifts, tow truck lifts, cement mixers or dump trucks. The power is available any time the engine is running.

Pioneered on agricultural applications, the Live Drive feature is particularly useful when mobile PTO function is required during start-stop operations, such as salt spreading or snow plowing. "A fully functional Live Drive mobile PTO will allow Super Duty customers to take full advantage of the equipment on their trucks," said Al Bruck, 6R140 transmission engineering manager.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

grandview;812995 said:


> King Ranch looks like about 65,000


I wondered how much for 2011 Harley Davidson F450


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;813001 said:


> I wondered how much for 2011 Harley Davidson F450


Too much lol. A current one with all the bells and whistles comes in at $69,440.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Newdude;813008 said:


> Too much lol. A current one with all the bells and whistles comes in at $69,440.


Wow

we saw 2009 F450 Harley Davidson full load plus 4wd and diesel.

For $60,000 dollars.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice, but it looks a like a 150 now,lol...still all the same sheet metal except from the hood forward.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sabsan84;813044 said:


> nice, but it looks a like a 150 now,lol...still all the same sheet metal except from the hood forward.


Take another look at the bed... Quite a few changes there too... Only thing the same is the cab structure and doors, but why fix what aint broke...

I wonder what the cost difference is going to be between a plow running off the live-drive PTO and typical electric over hydraulic... I get goose bumps thinking about what I could do with all those extra amps all night long... 

No V10 in the 250/350 is a shame... The 6.2 at 400 tq is going to be a major disappointment compared to the V10 when towing and plowing... :angry:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

wizardsr;813330 said:


> Take another look at the bed... Quite a few changes there too... Only thing the same is the cab structure and doors, but why fix what aint broke...
> 
> I wonder what the cost difference is going to be between a plow running off the live-drive PTO and typical electric over hydraulic... I get goose bumps thinking about what I could do with all those extra amps all night long...
> 
> No V10 in the 250/350 is a shame... The 6.2 at 400 tq is going to be a major disappointment compared to the V10 when towing and plowing... :angry:


I think the 6.2 will do quite well. Mind you the numbers are still estimates, so hopefully it pulls some good torque.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i agree the new 6.2 is going to be impressive. only thing i dont like is 2 sparkplugs per cylinder! thats going to suck changing those! lol. but more horse than the v10 not much less in the torque category. with the new 6speeds different gearing patterns you wont even notice! this truck is going to be amazing. electronic push button rear locking differential! just one of the things fords added to this truck! whats the v10 ? 457ft/lbs of torque? and this is going to be 400? thats like 12% less torque? ford his this one out of the park fellas!
read the real articles here.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/887278-2011-super-duty-unveiled-with-pics.html

www.ford-trucks.com/forums


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm taking a step back in technology going with the SOHC, seems odd, and Ive heard bad schtuff about the VCT. But we'll see where it goes,,,I'm sure the 6.2 will not disappoint tho. I like the new body lines but really dont like the new front fascia. The new tranny will probably sell the truck for me,, the 5r110(T-Shift) really changed alot of people I know's opinion on the old addage of "Ford Trannys". I hope they will maintain the same frame and mechanicals. I've been through a bunch of vehicles always trying to get something new, and "cooler" but I must say my current truck is the only only that I've been totally happy with and have no yearning to "step up" anytime soon. Who will be the first to buy one is the question


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

When is it due out for production? I think I will have to finally replace the '99 F550 with one of those in a F550 chassis with a dump. Niiiiice.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The grill is gonna take some getting used to. Im gonna miss the obs and 05-07 trucks. And the PSD badge on the door. The headlights almost look like dodges new ones. But I really want to get a 6.7 scorpion. I think this new 2011 style will look so damm good in all black.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the lights look like a Dodge.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Personally, the Jury is still out for me on this one.

I can't really tell if I absolutely like the looks of this yet, but it might be one of those things that will I'm sure grow on ya.

The thing I just can't get over is that this new Diesel, either when it comes out or a year or so down the line is going to be like a $10,000 option!!! 

The Diesel's are getting to the point to where they are never going to ever pay for themselves, along with the fact that the Gas engines will tow 'most' of what people will need them for.

I remember what doesn't seem like all that long ago the Diesel option costing ~$4K as an option and thinking "WOW" that's allot of money for a Diesel option.

Now these things are going to be almost 3X that within the next few years.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

SB, I agreee, at what point is it truly worth the purchase; are they gonna continue to produce ball joints that you cant grease and having them fail @ 20k. I'm all for "better design,fuel economy and longevity", but it seems to me its on ongoing BS statement by all manufacturers. JMO


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I give up......


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

im a gm guy and damn do i like the looks of the current super dutys but i think this body style is going to need some time to grow on me


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sbrennan007;815077 said:


> Personally, the Jury is still out for me on this one.
> 
> I can't really tell if I absolutely like the looks of this yet, but it might be one of those things that will I'm sure grow on ya.
> 
> ...


Fuel isn't under a buck anymore either.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

and diesel isnt cheaper than gas like it always used to be


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Idk about the grille. I actually hate it right now lol. BUt I'm sure, as it was with the '08 body style, that it will grow on me.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

WilliamOak;815641 said:


> Idk about the grille. I actually hate it right now lol. BUt I'm sure, as it was with the '08 body style, that it will grow on me.


You mean this grille? lol










In my opinion, you still cant beat the way the 05-07 superduty looks.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

06HD BOSS;815706 said:


> You mean this grille? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!! I have never agreed with anything anyone has ever said on this site more than that!!!!!!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Throw a billet grill in the 11 and they become farily similar


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the grill better than the '08. The 2 bars are bad azz. Although I must agree the 05-07 we nice too.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

badabing1512;815808 said:


> Throw a billet grill in the 11 and they become farily similar


You think? .... i dunno, looks like a weird pig nose to me or something.

Those big headlights are making something look outta wack too. Plus after 9 years of having the foglights towards the middle they moved them to the sides.

Just something tickles my fancy about the 05's......and the 97's


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

ford550;813612 said:


> When is it due out for production? I think I will have to finally replace the '99 F550 with one of those in a F550 chassis with a dump. Niiiiice.


I believe it will be starting production sometime this Jan-Feb.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

06HD BOSS;815852 said:


> You think? .... i dunno, looks like a weird pig nose to me or something.
> 
> Those big headlights are making something look outta wack too. Plus after 9 years of having the foglights towards the middle they moved them to the sides.
> 
> Just something tickles my fancy about the 05's......and the 97's


Shouldn't take real long before a good billet aftermarket grille comes along and eliminates those "c-clamp" looking things... Matter of fact, look back at the different grille's ford has had since 05, like the chrome package grille, harley grille, etc... Leads me to believe that this will be the mainstream XLT/Lariat grille, and the king ranch/harley/fx4/chrome package/wt etc. will be different... Have to wait and see I guess...

I can tell you this though, that hideous air dam would be the first thing falling off if I bought one...


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

they just keep adding more plastic and taking away more metal from the front ends of them.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder what Ford is thinking with the front grills. Did an engineer say "Lets make a grill that we can type on paper, [==]" That is all that I see when I look at this thing.

I have been a die hard ford fan since I knew what a truck was. It's the little things that matter to me.

Are they going to have greaseable front bearings?
Greaseable ball joints?
Am I going to have to pull the cab to work on the engine like the current 6.4's?
Last but not least, is Ford sacrificing longevity to be the leader in the HP and TQ wars?

I look forward to owning my 2025 F-350 in 2028. Thats about when I will hand over the keys to my current truck to my son when he turns 16. I wonder what the "collector vehicle" tags will look like then?


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

I could be interested in a truck like that, might have to let it grow on me first


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I like the new grille.


----------

